# Posting



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

About posting in the professional section... I understand that there have been concerns that non-professionals shouldn't be posting in the pro chef, caterer, pastry chef sections, but does this mean that I, as a pro caterer, can't post in the pro chef or pro pastry chef sub headings, but only in pro catering? What if, as an owner, I also do some baking and most of the cooking, but my catagory is "pro caterer"? What about food writers? There's no pro writer section, so do food writers get a free pass to post anywhere?

Do I have to show a secret membeship ID or is it enough that I call myself a "professional caterer"? Believe me, there are days I feel less professional than others.....


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I am trying to keep the professional questions/threads from most "professional" chef, pastry chef, caterer, owner etc in the professional areas. I feel students and others can post answers to questions, but not start a thread in the professional pastry chef area. 


Does that help?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I"m really not trying to be a pain, but that doesn't make sense to me. The reverse would seem to be true. Non pros could possibly need the info that a pro would have, so starting a thread would be the easiest way to get that info. If you're (not 'you" personally) trying to keep the nons from mucking up the pro section, I wouldn't guess that a pro would need the input from them. Sorry if I don't get the reasoning.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

I believe, what is done usually is , non pros ask questions in the non pro area and if it doesn't get answered the mod(s) looks at it and moves it into the Pro area . At least thats how I've seen it done.


----------

